

Is My Shift Key on or Not - Walkman
http://ismyshiftkeyonornot.com/

======
betenoire
So it randomly highlights one of those... buttons?

The code:

    
    
      function explain(){
        if (Math.random() > 0.5) {
          document.getElementById("shiftState1").innerHtml = "On";
          document.getElementById("shiftState2").innerHtml = "Off";
        } else  {
          document.getElementById("shiftState2").innerHtml = "On";
          document.getElementById("shiftState1").innerHtml = "Off";
        }
      }
      
    

Is this a joke?

~~~
RubyPinch
seems so

[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/26frm0/am_i_the_only...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/26frm0/am_i_the_only_person_that_cant_tell_if_the_shift/)

